# Digitrax Decoder Repair.



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

I guess I just wanted to through this out there in case anyone was wondering. I recently fried a DH163D decoder, well the lighting portion of it. I thought I had everything wired up fine and put it on the track and the loco moved great. I pressed the button to turn the forward light on and...poof, big puff of smoke. I was wiring into a BLI SD40-2 (Please don't ask why I was hard wiring this decoder in there, it's a long sad story). 

I had two other older Athearn units that were not DCC ready that I tried to convert and each time the motor worked fine but the lighting was screwed up. I tried to put in LED's and for some reason the lighting never worked right. Finally I put the decoders into a DCC ready unit and realized that I screwed them up because they weren't even working right in that unit.

Moral of the story is I filled out the digitrax warranty form, sent all three of them out on a Monday, they arrived on that Thursday and I got them back yesterday (Tuesday). They asked no questions, it was fast, pleasant service. +1 for Digitrax service IMO.


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

Although my replacement took a little longer I would have to agree that the digitrax warrantee program is painless and easy. No questions asked just new decoder in the mail 14 days later.


----------



## hutchhutchinson (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Guys
I hope you are using a resister on the blue wire with LEDS? use one for each led
I use 560ohm resisters for up to 14 volts and they work fine.
Cheers,
Hutch.
N scale down under,


----------

